# Progress on 55 gallon African cichlids tank



## davidg417 (Sep 17, 2009)

ok so i went to the pet shop and my good friend at the pet shop told me to buy crushed coral and a HOB filter or a canister i with with 2 rena smart filiters 55 as i perfer HOB filters as appose to bulky canisters and 25 lbs of crushed coral now this is the problem i have i rinsed the coral for ever and still got cloudy water decided to put it in anyways cause i was told it would clear up on its own in a few hours once the dust settles but here i am 24 hours into the process tank is still cloudy please help me ..............btw this is a progress report on my post yesterday


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

I know its hard  but just give it some time as it could take a couple days to clear up. What size filters did you get, oh and good choice for substrait??


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm convinced that no amount of rinsing crushed coral will prevent cloudiness from happenning. In my experience, it takes a solid day or two for the cloudiness to go away. Just be patient and wait it out (easier said than done with a new tank)


----------



## davidg417 (Sep 17, 2009)

i know what you mean am sitting here like a kid on xmas eve i cant wait to it clears so i can cycle it and get the fish took me some time to get the money to invest in a bigger tank below is the tank how it looks now and also a picture of my smaller 20g fresh water tank 
55 gallon as it is now








20 gallon below


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

Do you have your filters running?


----------



## davidg417 (Sep 17, 2009)

ladyonyx said:


> Do you have your filters running?


yes i have a 55 rena 3 stage filter and a whisper 40 both HOB and am thinking of putting a power head i have laying around what you think should i put it ? also do u think theres any other hardware i might need?


----------



## thatcichlidguy (Oct 30, 2009)

I'd do some water changes , that can help clear it up. CC is a hard substrate to get good and clean because it's so soft a material. The cleaning process actually creates more dust. I prefer argonite as a substrate for african tanks because of the smaller grain size, it's the same basic material but more like sand than a lumpy gravel. Too bad it's so much more expensive. 

I'd also clean out the filter catridges (in they're running) that can help out too.


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

+1. Aragonite is great. Keep the filter cartridges clean so they don't get too gunked up and just wait it out.


----------

